# Maximum acceptable registration misalignment?



## krobin21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hello there,


I have an ongoing tshirt printing project. 

I have a print shop that's making my prints with water based inks, and I've noticed that on the prints at the bottom of the relatively big (17x22 inch) graphics one layer is off the registration by 1/8 inch.
Because the graphic itself is not in a distressed style, it is quite visible and annoying.

I consider this as an error, but I want your opinions on what is the *maximum acceptable misalignment* for you in common practice?

Also, would you ever possibly run a whole print set without making a test print for proofing with the customer?

Thank you!


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

It is possibly 'bad form' to join a forum with the sole intention of gaining ammunition for a complaint that you may have with your printer. By definition, most regular contributors to any forum are likely to be slightly OCD, at least from time to time. All of us are likely to suck in our breath, tut, shake our heads and tell you 'that would never happen in my shop'. 

If you have a problem, take it to the guy who printed the shirts. If you get no satisfaction, try somewhere else, next time.
Without more information, it would be unprofessional to comment. Upload a picture of the problem and we can give an opinion. How many did you order? Have you been offered a reprint?

Proofing is another matter entirely. It is very unlikely to happen in most shops, unless you have arranged for, and paid for, a sample. No printer is going to shut down the press while he waits for approval from the customer.

If you give us more information, we can probably help you.


----------



## krobin21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi thanks for the reply.

My intention is not to gain ammunition, but rather to understand if my concern is serious enough to elevate it. I was just asking for the common practice, what is the limit for a misalignment when you say: OK this is not good I gotta take care of this. 
But maybe with such a big(?) print its impossible not to have misaligned prints.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

1/8 of an inch is a lot to be out of register. It would help if you posted a pic.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Size shouldn't be an issue. Registration can slip, on longer jobs, but usually adjustments would be made on the press.

Sorry to sound defensive, but any screen printer can look at another printers work and find faults. Also customers can be very fickle. I had a complaint last week because one of my screen prints 'didn't look like cut vinyl'. Hand printing is a complex skill, and there are always variations.What one printer will find acceptable, another wont. I wouldn't want to condemn another printer without seeing his work first.

Without seeing a photo of your garment, it is hard to make an accurate comment. If there is genuinely a 1/8th (3mm) miss-registration then you probably have a very valid complaint.

With simple butt registration 1mm (1/24th) is too noticable. If there is some trapping of colours, then the printer might just get away with 1mm. If printing CMYK then registration needs to be spot on.

Have you spoken to the printer? Why did you leave the shop if you were unhappy?

Upload a photo, if you can.


----------

